# Any opinions on the 3-speed Avet 50 wide?



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

It looks like a real winch in this video:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I should be seeing a demo soon although I'm still not sold on the idea. We shall see. Hopefully we can bust a few big swordfish on it and find out!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I want to get one for snapper season next year. 

Avet puts out a good product no doubt but murphys law and all that. 1:1 gear ratio is indeed winch like! Price isnt too bad either considering.


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> I want to get one for snapper season next year.
> 
> Avet puts out a good product no doubt but murphys law and all that. 1:1 gear ratio is indeed winch like! Price isnt too bad either considering.


~Some~ over-zealous bass fishin types reel too fast after a snapper bite. The 1:1 should help with that. :hammer2:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

301bLLC said:


> ~Some~ over-zealous bass fishin types reel too fast after a snapper bite. The 1:1 should help with that. :hammer2:


LoL. This is true.


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

The Avet in 2 or 3 speed weighs in at 67 oz.

A Tiagra 50wlrsa is 86.3 oz.

With the Avet you never take your hand off the crank to shift gears, just push the button with your index finger.

I'm not sure it's worth $200 more for the 3rd gear. I'm hoping they drop the 2-speed model and bring the price down on the 3-speed before spring.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

May just be me but I am not a huge fan of the avets I bought one for my brother a few years back and was not to impressed but that's my two cents I do like that they are all metal that's nice


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

cody&ryand said:


> May just be me but I am not a huge fan of the avets I bought one for my brother a few years back and was not to impressed but that's my two cents I do like that they are all metal that's nice


You gave your brother a present and he wasn't impressed? Nice guy!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Should have clarified I was not impressed with it the few times I have fished with it


----------



## Chippy (Apr 19, 2015)

Big fan of any avet, they have always performed very well for me.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

301bLLC said:


> You gave your brother a present and he wasn't impressed? Nice guy!


What didn't you like about it?


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Boboe said:


> What didn't you like about it?


Wasn't a big fan of the drag on it but like I said that's just me.

Any updates on the 3 speed reel just curious


----------

